# 2014 Sentra Cranks But Wont Start?



## Robopunk (6 mo ago)

My Sentra won't turn on at all. It cranks but won't start. I had battery replaced due to the old one going bad from what I had noticed. I got starting fluid and gave it a go and it started for a few seconds and shut off, did it again a few moments later and same thing. I even tried giving it some gas but no luck. At this point I'm assuming it must be the fuel pump. I tried it again a few minutes later but it no longer did the job and I'm back to square one where not even with the engine starter will it start.

Would it be safe to just say its the fuel pump due to not being able to gas it and shutting off right away? Or should I still try to diagnose it further?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You can easily find out if it's the fuel pump or something else. Pop the top on the airbox and spray something combustible down the barrel, Brakleen, Gumout, etc. If the car fires then the problem is fuel, if it doesn't then you're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## remanaz (10 mo ago)

That is certainly a likely suspect. Since it was able to start when you added starting fluid you know you have spark and air. How much gas did you put in? I had a time when I ran out of gas then added 1 gallon to the tank. It was not enough to get into the pocket inside the tank that the pump sat in, so I had to go back to the gas station and get a second gallon.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Missed the starting fluid part, but that's ether and isn't a great idea on a gas engine in warm weather. Regardless, if it was the pump then combustibles should kick it over every time. Next step is get a code reader and see what's in there.


----------



## Oldcivicjoe (Jun 21, 2021)

And to make sure the security light isn't blinking at you with key in. Just had one today where AAA replaced a battery and tripped security, did the reset procedure and it fired right up after 4 shops AND a nissan dealer couldn't get it started.


----------

